# its 2010 now



## katt (Jan 1, 2010)

thought i would give this another try on the forum. we did this a year or 2 ago. . .

anyway resolving to lose some weight this year? 

i would really like to lose anywere from 20 to 45 pounds by next winter.

what about ya'll!?!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm with yah  My Wii Fit says I'm obese  I;m not very good at exercising but I figured if it was fun why not give it a go!


----------



## Boz (Jan 1, 2010)

I should try too. 

I try sometimes but in the end I give up.  Should really work at it now...


----------



## degrassi (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going to to try, or keep trying. So far, since last Jan I lost 15lbs. 

My new years resolution this year is to be a bit better with exercising on a regular basis. I got the eating healthier bit down but I haven't been consistent on exercising. I'll do really well for a few weeks, then slack off, then start up again, then stop. Not exactly the best routine. lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm joining in, too! Please ignore the fact that I just finished making a batch of buttercream frosting for cupcakes and cookies.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 1, 2010)

me too! I've started the new year with a new workout, I am doing two lots of the workout on the new EA active more workouts game on medium intensity to try and shead a few pounds before we head off on our hols in a few weeks.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in. I lost 20 poundsover last summerand would like to lose 10-20 more.

I used http://www.mypyramid.gov/for a nutrition class that I took over the summer and found it very helpful for tracking calories and for the healthy weight loss tips it offered.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

For the New Year I would love to lose 30 pounds. I'm overweight too  My eating habits are terrible and I have no exercise program. So I need to do that. 

:run:



My other New Yearsthing is to be more organized and get my house cleanier. LOl. I use to OC about my house til I had 4 kids then I started slacking off. I'm tired of looking at toys in the living room when the kids have bedrooms.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

I am not going to try and loose weight (i am on the border of healthy weight and under weight) but I have really bad eating habits. I'm a really picky eater and will mostly just pick on things like bread, crackers and other plain foods. A lot of the time I won't even eat dinner or will only eat bits of it because I just hate most foods, I don't know why. I need to eat healthier and try and eat a variety of different foods. I don't know how to enjoy food it's just, yuck. Any pointers? I guess it kind of like being on a diet, trying to eat better and all.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 1, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm joining in, too! Please ignore the fact that I just finished making a batch of buttercream frosting for cupcakes and cookies.


:rofl:

I'm in! I need to lose 10 - 20 lbs. Mom got a nice treadmill for Christmas too so no excuses anymore.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 1, 2010)

did anouther workout earlier legs feel like jelly now lol! I also keeping a eye out for the new wii excersise bike it sounds like fun!


----------



## degrassi (Jan 1, 2010)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> me too! I've started the new year with a new workout, I am doing two lots of the workout on the new EA active more workouts game on medium intensity to try and shead a few pounds before we head off on our hols in a few weeks.


I have EA sports active for the Wii and I really enjoy it. Makes workouts a bit more fun but it definitely is a workout! 

What does the "more workouts" game have? what kind of new stuff?


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

right here with ya'll..im going to drop plenty of pounds by june!


----------



## Boz (Jan 2, 2010)

Reading all the post about eating healthier makes me hungry for a salad.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope everyone has good luck, and success will come.
Im underweight at 5 and a half stone lol. I need to put on some.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 2, 2010)

i wish i had the problem of being under weight. i'm on for loosing weight! I want to at least look decent


----------



## BethM (Jan 3, 2010)

I totally need to lose about 20 pounds. All my clothes are a size too small, and I can't afford to buy new ones, so I look really bad all the time. I mostly eat healthy food, I'm a vegetarian and try to eat balanced meals, avoid junk food and most things that are processed, refined flour, corn syrup, trans-fats, and the like. Fruit and veg every day. My two biggest problems are portion control (I eat good food, but I eat too much of it), and exercise, I never can do it. 

I have blood sugar issues, so it's hard for me to reduce how frequently I eat. When I'm hungry, I get really shaky, dizzy, my blood pressure drops, and I get super grouchy (like, yelling at people grouchy), so I pretty much have to eat something at that point. 

I also don't sleep very well at night, which is bad for weight loss, and I'm so exhausted all the time it's really hard to get moving. I bought the new disc for Wii Fit at Thanksgiving holiday, and it's still in it's wrapper. 

Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2010)

my update is that i am starting my healthy eating on monday. wanted to start fresh for the week, and since i am working like mad this weekend, it will be hard to start anything new.

so come monday my plan is this:

yoga for 20 minutes when i get up (this is also for my back) along with another 20 minutes of basics (stretches for my back, and other easy at home stuff)

breakfast- eggs and soy sausage, glass of skim milk and some fruit, 1 slice of plain 20 cal toast, and maybe some organic yogurt (really trying to add the dairy in, cause i lack calcuim in my diet)

then thru the day i will drink 3 protien shakes (at different times, each one is protien powder, ice, water, and a small banana blended together)

dinner will either be another 2 protien shakes spaced apart, or just something healthy. i am planning on a grilled chicken salad with spinach and a sprinkle of cheese and nuts with olive oil and vinegar as the dressing.

also keeping a bag of carrot sticks and a bag of grapes as a "need to eat something that crunches" thing.

when i get home from work i will be doing another 20 minutes of yoga (this part mixed with mediatation), and i dance for 30 minutes at least every night.

also planning on picking up some free weights to do basic weight lifting every night, and one of those big balls you can sit on. . . i want one of those too!

so far that is that plan. i am going to sit down tonight and make my life of food for next week. work in a kitchen, so i NEVER pack food to take with me to work, but i am going to start, as i think that is a huge problem is eating all the unhealthy stuff they serve at work.

figured i could start making it a ritually. every sat before bed i make a food plan out, then on sunday after work i go do the shopping and i am all set for the week!

wish me luck!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 3, 2010)

Meeee! I'm in.

My husband and I started going to the gym together about 2 weeks ago...but I have only been about 4 times so far because we've been busy with the holidays.

Last night I weighed myself for the first time in a long time...and I wanted to just cry. I need to lose like 30-40 pounds to feel good about myself. I've always had a weight issue my whole life, so it would be nice to feel comfortable in clothes for once. I mean, I don't think I'm huge and everyone always tells me that I'm not fat at all.

I'm a vegetarian and it feels great to be one. I used to never really like meat....like, I could never eat a slab of meat...I could only eat some meat on pizza & things like that. I hated beef, pork, & fish...mostly always eating chicken. Once I stopped eating meat I felt incredibly better about myself and I noticed that I felt skinnier and that I lost a few pounds. Going off of birth control helped, as well. I did cave and eat meat again and noticed that I felt disgustingly gross and fat.....so now that I am veggie again and have been for the past few months, I know I could never eat meat again. I do know that I get cravings for insanely fried things (like bejing beef, orange chicken, and chicken fingers with wing sauce).....but I can't eat them anymore!!

One thing that HAS to get cut from my diet is chocolate and sweets. I looooove chocolate and never think twice about buying a candy bar or eating a cookie, etc. It doesn't help that women at my work always bring in sweets. It is hard to resist at that point. I need to start buying the Luna protien bars for women whenever I want chocolate...as I had one last night and it was really delicious.


----------



## BethM (Jan 3, 2010)

Another problem I have with my weight, I carry most of it in my stomach, so people are constantly asking me if I'm pregnant. Even if I could buy a new wardrobe, the only place I'd be able to find clothes that fit right is the maternity department, and I would die before I did that.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 3, 2010)

ooh! I am in! I am going to start working out everyday once I get back to school. Hop on an excercise bike so I can get in shape for spring break, as well as get in shape for the spring cycling season.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

wish me luck! tomorrow (well, i guess cause it is almost 2 am it is today) is my first day!

i am going to take it slow this week, only changing my daily diet and stuff about 1/2 way, don't want to 'cold turkey' go into diet mode, as i know that i will just fail and binge lol

i am going to go buy a blank journal tomorrow and have a 'fat' journal. . . keep track of what i eat and how much weight i lose, and ect.

i hope that this happy mood for weight loss keeps ups. . . i really want to do it this time.

oh, and next paycheck (in about 2 weeks) i am going to join a gym! my sister is joining the same one so we can meet up and go work out together!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have my sweet 16 in July, 
and I plan to have a party at my camping trailer.
Possibly a weekend long, party.
So I want to look good in a bikini because theres really nothing else to wear in +35 degree weather with no A/C .
So, idealy i'd like to lose.. 15 pounds. Then, possibly gain some muscle.. it's pretty sad my baby nephew is starting to get too heavy for me


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh I'm definately in! I started on a Cleanse this morning then hopefully going to start w/ some SlimQuick next week. I have issues with eatting at work when I'm bored- or a "bed time snack". The holidays really didn't help either. I've given myself a 12 week deadline to lose 20 lbs which will put me to my ideal weight. That evens out to less than 2 lbs per week which I think I can do. This would then put me at my ideal weight. I biked 4 mi this morning- have another 4 mi atleast to do tonight. 

Being that I'm FINALLY back down to the pre-pregnancy weight I need to start getting on track with this. During the summer I have no problem as I can get outside and work on chores and things- exercise without thinking about it.

I'm glad this thread was started!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 5, 2010)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> Oh I'm definately in! I started on a Cleanse this morning then hopefully going to start w/ some SlimQuick next week.


Ok so you just have, have, have, have got to let me know how they work. I was in Rite aid the other day and was in the section looking at those sort of things, and i have thought about the Alli weight loss, but upon further reading the Anal leakage and Flatulence doesnt appeal to me :roflmao: but it could be something to really kick start my eating habits. Nothing like anal leakage and farting your brains out to really make sure you watch what you eat,lol. Then there is the expense of Alli, it is oober expensive. I have a problem with getting started and staying started, i think that if i can get a jump start with something and get going i will be able to keep it going. I want to loose , well i wold love to loose 40-45 lbs but i might not look right with that much, so i want to idealy loose 30-35 lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!! I have back issues that i am sure loosing weight will help with


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL! LEAKAGE! Well, I did a Cleanse about 2 months ago and had no problems with it but I've never tried SlimQuick. My friend uses it and highly recommends it for curbing appetite and energy boosts.


----------



## crystal (Jan 5, 2010)

I also want to get healthier, fitter and lose a bit of weight. I have a common problem... I love food and hate exercise. Actually I think more specifically, I hate sweat.

maybe people could post back here with how they're doing, and what strategies have been working/not working for them.

maybe we could also share healthy recipes? what do people think?

I want to encourage everyone, make this the year! it will be hard look at how many people have already replied to this - we are not alone


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 5, 2010)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> LOL! LEAKAGE! Well, I did a Cleanse about 2 months ago and had no problems with it but I've never tried SlimQuick. My friend uses it and highly recommends it for curbing appetite and energy boosts.


yes not very appealing,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 5, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> I also want to get healthier, fitter and lose a bit of weight. I have a common problem... I love food and hate exercise. Actually I think more specifically, I hate sweat.


ha ha i laughed at that one


----------



## degrassi (Jan 5, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> I also want to get healthier, fitter and lose a bit of weight. I have a common problem... I love food and hate exercise. Actually I think more specifically, I hate sweat.
> 
> maybe people could post back here with how they're doing, and what strategies have been working/not working for them.
> 
> ...


I also hate sweat and getting all hot and sweating from exercising. Thats why I do aquacise. You dont' get all sweaty since you are in the pool and it keeps you cool, so I dont feel like i'm over heating like I do when I do regular exercises. Plus going to aquacise 2 times a week is a lot better then doing the tredmill for 30mins each day, and a LOT better over all body workout. Plus its fun


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

diet shake number one currently being drank. and it is really good. i am kinda shocked.

chocolate protien powder, water, ice, and banana mixed together. lets just say that anyone thinking about drinking shakes or smoothies should get a magic bullet, i love mine.

so this morning i have started a big undertakeing. i am going thru my house, and getting ride of all the junk food i have. a big box of opened junk food is going to my parents house for my bro to snack on. i figure if it is out of my apartment, then i can't eat it lol.

so far the cupboards are all done, and i am about to start on the fridge and freezer after i am going shopping. . . here is my list:


grapes
carrots
greens (for me and buns)
apples
celery
broccoli (sp?)
some shaved chicken (like deli meat)
yogurt
fruit juice
frozen veggies for steaming
and whatever else that is healthy looks good.

how is everyone else doing?

oh, and i am also going to go pick up a couple of workout dvds. i am thinking like bellydancing and a new yoga one lol. . . i think it will be fun


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, according to an online calculator my calorie deficit is around 703 per day- meaning it will take me three months (right on schedule) to meet my goal. Though I must say that today I am HUNGRY! LOL! Cereal this morning, toast, a yogurt for snack, a 240 cal meal, then a 100 cal fruit and nut bar... water, water and more water.. 

Well, I hope that I can keep this up! I wrote on a calendar (which I stare at all day) my goal for that week- so it's staring me in the face now when I'm thinking about eatting.


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

well, yesterday i did really well untill dinner time. we went out to eat. but the good news is that i had a large garden salad, and some pizza. so overall it could have been worse.

. . . now i just have the leftover pizza sitting in the fridge calling to me.

maybe just one small slice, hard to resist cold day old pizza, it is my fav breakfast.

hmm. . . maybe i will do a protien shake, and a couple of bites of pizza. that sounds even better cause the protien shake will fill me up so i don't want to eat a whole slice.

anyway, yet to get on the scale today, but how is everyone else doing?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2010)

Not bad, Katt. I met my goal for the week this morning- I can't wait to start on the pills though because they are supposed to curb hunger. I think I will purchase some protein powder so I can make a shake for breakfast- does anybody have any good recommendations??


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm staying on track.

It's very important to start the day with a satisfying breakfast. I eat a bowl of oatmeal w/ lowfat milk everyday and throw in a few raisins for sweetness and peanuts for a protein. A full glass of tomato/veggie juice makes for a nutrient dense, satisfying breakfast to start your day!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2010)

mmmm... love oatmeal! I need to pick some up at the store this weekend when I go- just ran out and cereal for breakfast leaves me starving by the time I get to work.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I technically didnt make a new years resolution to lose some pounds, but I can make it now! I need to lose about 5-10 lbs, just need the determination and dedication... and its hard to do when your a full-time student . Brain work makes me hungry all the time, and school has made me gain a few... same with the holidays, im afraid to step on a scale. 

Ok, so I just did the calorie calculator, and I need to get down to about 1300 calories a day, any website suggestions?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 6, 2010)

I never step on scales as I fear I will get obsessed with the figures and start starving myself just to see how low I can go (Been there done that as a teenager)
Before I had my fifth child I used to train in martial arts 4-5 times a week and wore size 8 (not sure what that is in US sizes) without watching what I eat. Considering that I don't get much exercise and still eat what I like I am surprised I only crept up to size 10. But I'd still like to get back down to fitting into my old clothes.
All I am trying at the moment is cutting out alcohol and junk. I hope that should do the trick


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 6, 2010)

hey everyone! I have a suggestion. I recently got an iphone and it has this really great app called "myfitnesspal". It is also available on the internet. It it's a free program that ask you how much you weigh, how much you want to lose, and how fast you want to lose it.

From there it calculates how many calories a day you need to eat to lose the weight. You can factor in exercise time. It can tell you how many calories are in all the foods you eat so you can keep track. It seems very accurate and helps me keep on track. I try not to obsess, but its so so easy to loose track of how many calories you are consuming and its nice to stay aware.

For example: I am 128 pounds and would like to get down to 118. It told me that if I eat 1300 calories a day (before any physical activity) I will lose the weight in two months (you can choose how fast you want to lose it). Then, I can put in all the foods I eat, and it helps me plan meals. So, if I were more active (which I really should be) I could eat more calories. Stuff like that. 

To be honest its a huge wake up call. I thought I was eating around that much before, but I was no where near that number. It can also estimate the nutritional value in foods and tell you where you could improve. I'm a vegetarian so this really helped me.

Anyway, sorry for such a long post, I just thought I would share. Even if you dont have an iphone you can get the program on the internet!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ is this the site Jessica? I have to run out in a moment but i will check it out, might be nice to actually have something where you can see how long your goal will take and what to do


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah thats it.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome website! I signed up! That type of thing is right up my alley w/ charts and numbers! THANK YOU!


----------



## BethM (Jan 7, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> hey everyone! I have a suggestion. I recently got an iphone and it has this really great app called "myfitnesspal". It is also available on the internet. It it's a free program that ask you how much you weigh, how much you want to lose, and how fast you want to lose it.
> are. Even if you dont have an iphone you can get the program on the internet!


Thanks for the suggestion! I've had Lose It! on my iPhone for awhile now, but never used it much. Back in the days of my old Palm Pilot, I used a calorie and exercies tracking program, and I did really well with it, as long as I remembered to use it! 

I'll try out myfitnesspal. Hopefully I can get myself to actually use it!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow guys! That site works really very well for me. I tracked everything I ate yesterday (an average day- not too bad) and it said if I keep it up I will lose 12 pounds more in 5 weeks! Now, if I add exercise on top of that it could be better. It's just the type of thing I need to motivate myself since looking at the scale is just discouraging.

How is everybody doing so far??


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2010)

i havent done much of anything yet because i am still nursing.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2010)

DyemondRabbitry have you done the slim shots yet?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 8, 2010)

Luvmyzoocrew- I'm on the 5th day of the SlimQuick Cleanse- all is going well actually. It's a very gentle cleanse and it's hard as far as cramping and such. Then I will be starting the pills on Monday.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2010)

what are the pills, are they the same as slim quick? so the cramping is bad? do you eat regularly on the cleanse or is it not eating, i am not sure how it works.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 8, 2010)

The pills are just the regular SlimQuick. The cramping is very very minimal- especially compared to other Cleanses. I'd highly recommend doing it at first- just helps you feel better really. I eat as I normally do and just watch the portion sizes... try to put in more vegetables and less carbs... and try to cut out snacking. I'm not following their "guide" because, quite frankly, I don't like the foods listed. Drink LOTS and LOTS of water though if you plan on doing this becuase it helps it along.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 11, 2010)

How's everybody doing?


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2010)

so so here. lol

seems like it has just been a hard week or 2 for me. i was really sick, and i have this huge back issue going on, working some crazy hours. lost a friend. and so on and so forth.

but it is a fresh week, and a fresh start. going to work on it.

i have been watching my portion sized, even when not eating all that healthy.

and i still managed to lose 3 pounds.

everyone else?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 11, 2010)

Katt, 

I am so sorry to hear about your friend- condolences. It's great that you lost 3 pounds while still dealing with all of that!

I'm starting on the pills now so we'll see how this goes. Last week I lost about 4 pounds.. I'm hoping to get down to about 180 (5 lbs to go) by next weekend. I set that as a goal for myself and once I reach it I'll go get my hair cut! (That's a big think for me.. LOL!)


----------



## BethM (Jan 11, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> hey everyone! I have a suggestion. I recently got an iphone and it has this really great app called "myfitnesspal". It is also available on the internet. It it's a free program that ask you how much you weigh, how much you want to lose, and how fast you want to lose it.
> 
> From there it calculates how many calories a day you need to eat to lose the weight. You can factor in exercise time. It can tell you how many calories are in all the foods you eat so you can keep track. It seems very accurate and helps me keep on track. I try not to obsess, but its so so easy to loose track of how many calories you are consuming and its nice to stay aware.




I used this app for the first time today, and it seems like it will be a really nice tool for tracking calories/excercise. It has a larger food database than the other free app I had previously tried. I think it will really help, as long as I actually keep up with using it, and actually pay attention to what it is telling me. LOL. I have not used the web interface yet, so can't speak to that.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 11, 2010)

Still hangin' in there! I'm looking forward to getting back out and walking. My son starts pottery class at the end of the month at the rec center, so I'll walk in the park while he's there.

Can't wait to drag the mountain bike back out!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 11, 2010)

Pam, it seems like it will be FOREVER until we see the actual GROUND again! I can't wait for spring- I need a new bike (yes, I break everything) and hopefully one of those little wagon/trailer things so jason can be pulled along behind. We live really close to the bike trails so it would be fun to go out sometime.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in! I haven't set a firm date for my wedding just yet, but we're thinking August 14th. I would like to loose 50 lbs by then. I am at like 175, I would like to be down to about 125. 

I started working out again yesterday. I am doing the Turbo Jam program. It is great! It's really intense, but I love the results it has given me before. I got it August of 2008, and lost 15 lbs in the first 3 weeks..... then my life got all flipped around, and I am just now getting settled in again, to where I can do what I need to...

Having people to cheer you on really helps. I know that if I wasn't being held accountable, that I wouldn't be able to do it.

My fiance and I are also going to start walking in the evenings. This will do him well too.... He's a good looking guy, but could stand to loose a little. 

Melinda


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi...do mind of one more joins?

I have to lose MAJOR weight...:grumpy:
I am an awesome cook and love to eat, hate to exercise (I'll run if someone is chasing me) and I can only do limited exercise right now because I'm not supposed to be bending or lifting or halfa dozen other things until I get an all clear from my surgeon( back surgery ). But I can at least get started right?

Since I am married I dragging hubby along for the ride too. If I am going to be miserable I'm taking him with me!  Besides there is no way I could cook him dinner and not snarffle it or sneak bits in the name of tasting for seasoning! He he he!:biggrin2:

I am currently 251 pounds...at 5 foot 11. (I have been basically sedentary for 7 years!) My doctor wants me at 160-150. So 100lbs give or take!:shock: lol No problem!:grumpy:He is seriously affecting my need for cheesecake!
Hubby is 247lbs and 5 foot 9...but he looks like a miniature football player...so he wants to lose at least 50-60 lbs.

So we started this morning...we are using two diet aids...
Slim Fast shakes...tweeked a bit by yours truly...and Hydroxycut Advanced...
We decided to weigh in every 7 days...it is too depressing to weigh in everyday...annoying too! So we weigh in and then I hide the scales under the bathroom sink till next time!


Once we are a bit further into our diet we will probably cut out the diet aids butI have found it is easier to stick withour dietin the beginning with a bit of support!
The Hydroxycut does seem to provide a bit of an energy boost and the Slim Fast...well I'm definitely NOT hungry after I drink it...but I think its because I fear having to drink more! lol

I have to say the shakes are working great so far...whenever I got hungry I would look at my shake and decide I wasn't THAThungry!Eventually I got hungry enough to finally drink it...yack! lol

Has anyone noticed HOW MANY food adds there are on TV when you are hungry and can't have KFC, or pizza?:shock::grumpy:

Danielle


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 13, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Slim Fast...well I'm definitely NOT hungry after I drink it...but I think its because I fear having to drink more! lol
> 
> I have to say the shakes are working great so far...whenever I got hungry I would look at my shake and decide I wasn't THAThungry!Eventually I got hungry enough to finally drink it...yack! lol
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha, i have done slim fast in the past and they do get better tasting, i did not like the cappachino ones, yuck!!!!

I have noticed the food adds when i am hungry and when i am sick to my stomach,lol


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 13, 2010)

I always buy2 or 3different flavors because hubby refuses to drink anything but chocolate...so being the stubborn person I am I refuse to drink chocolate. :biggrin2:
So far I am NOT a fan of vanilla but find strawberry tolerable. <snort> I'll probably drink chocolate tomorrow! :biggrin2:lol After hubby goes to work!

It is worst when I am cleaning or wandering, drinking my shake, and some goon is on TV sucking back a hot crispy pizza...I just want to haul them through the TV and trade with them! My one absloute weakness is pizza...in case you couldn't tell...:biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in too!

I've had to be on an insanely strict diet for the past four years which keeps the weight off even though I'm sick to death of it. But because I'm still trying to totally beat lyme disease, it makes it hard to exercise esp along with working (no energy!). Doesn't help that my knees are now wreaked and I'm only 27, lol. So I really want to rebuild strength and get toned again mostly and maybe lose 5-10 lbs. 

If I can survive through four years of no sugar, no carbs or flour foods, and no fruit, without going bananas, you guys can totally do this!  

Weekly grocery shopping and planning meals helps me. And saves a lot of money too! I often cook my weekly dinners/lunches on the weekends and then 1 day mid week so I always have something on hand for a quick meal. And a big bin of pre-washed lettuce in the fridge for effortless quick meals.

When I wanted to stick to working out, I used to rip out pictures of hot chicks in bikinis and post them on my bedroom wall where I worked out, then I would have my goal staring me in the face and keeping me determined! I should do that again, lol.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 14, 2010)

My one absolute weakness is pizza too! And pasta and fresh baked bread. Mmmm. UGH . Kills me every time my bf or roommate gets pizza and I want to die because I can't eat it and the smell is everywhere!!! Lol. 

I found a really yummy super healthy protein shake mix, it's called Paleo Meal, it isn't pre-mixed in cans, but it tastes good! At least I think so. Strawberry is my fav and it is yummy mixed into yogurt too!


Athena


----------



## BethM (Jan 14, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Has anyone noticed HOW MANY food adds there are on TV when you are hungry and can't have KFC, or pizza?:shock::grumpy:


I started noticing all the food ads after I stopped eating meat in October. Hardly any of those commercials feature anything I can actually eat! I still eat fish, and there is the odd fish ad, but otherwise it's almost all beef and chicken. :grumpy:


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 14, 2010)

I finally got fed up this morning and turned the TV off...
Guess I can add a lifestyle to change to my plans! lol:biggrin2:

Hey Raspberry you don't happen to be Italian do you?

My MIL just called...both hubby and I have birthdays coming up soon and she has decided she is making dinner for us...which is fine...so hubby told her we are on a diet so we would prefer just a bit of salad (this would be an Italian bit)...she wants to make pasta, bruschetta, sausages, proscuitto, scorcha...the list goes on followed by a very large cake (since it is for two of us)...she says don't worry it is only one day what could it hurt...
I think I might poke her in the eye next time I see her...:grumpy:

Danielle


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 14, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> I think I might poke her in the eye next time I see her...:grumpy:
> 
> Danielle



HAHA!! Oh, I know the feeling! My hubby, on the other hand, is a skinny but well-built guy. We're about the same size, really. When we first started dating we could even wear eachothers pants (silly, right?)!

Think of it this way, atleast he told her..


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2010)

well, the past few days have not been very healthy. . . like i told someone last night

"the only healthy choice i have made today was to eat ORGANIC double fudge ice cream for dessert after my taco bell"

lol, but i am working on it starting today

tonight for dinner i am having steamed bok choy with tofu (i am wicked excited cause i found a place that MAKES their own tofu, so none of this pre-packed weird tasting stuff i get at the big box store. . . so happy)

also bought a lunch box to start taking healthy snacks to work with me. going to make some stuff up today to get me thru the next 4 days of work!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 14, 2010)

JUST an FYI to everybody- the weight watcher's lunches sold at wal-mart are actually very tasty and filling! So don't be afraid to try them for fear they may taste like cardboard- lol! (I Was)


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 14, 2010)

lol Dyemond!
Hubby is a fair bit shorter in the leg then me...but I wear all his shirts and sweaters!
It drives him nuts!
:biggrin2:
It's not the TELLING of the mother in law thats the problem...its the mother in law understanding! Even the salad is going to have copious amounts of olive oil and vinegar on it! When we're too heavy they say we need to diet...we diet and we're too thin! Can't win either way! 

I REALLY need to stick to this this time round! No "only this once" or "I'll make up for it tomorrow"...sticking with it to the bitter end! lol

Danielle


----------



## BethM (Jan 15, 2010)

Danielle, I hear you about the in-laws! 
When I am invited to someone's house for dinner, I in no way expect them to produce a fancy vegan spread. But I do think it is fair that if they knowingly invite a vegetarian, they provide at least one think I can eat. However, my MIL invites my husband and I for roast beef and mashed potatoes that have chicken stock in them? What?! I would be perfectly fine eating just mashed potatoes, if she'd made them with butter/milk (and they'd taste better, too!), but no! There was a salad, but she expects about 2 cups of salad to be enough for 4 people, so I pretty much just sat there drinking water while everyone else ate. Nice.

(Now, I demand to know the menu before we go, and if it's a meaty meal I just stay home.)



Some good news......My work had a program this year called "No Pain No Gain." It was over the holidays, and the premise was that you don't have to gain weight during the holidays, and anyone who signed up and didn't gain any weight during the 8 weeks would get a $25 Visa gift card. (It did not stop them from handing out 5-lb caramel apple pies for Thanksgiving, or the 2-gallon popcorn tins at Christmas.) The weigh-out was today, and I somehow lost 2 lbs! I know, 2 lbs over 8 weeks is not a fantastic weight loss, but it's better than gaining! Woohoo!!

I have been using the MyFitnessPal app this week, and I think it's really helping my keep track of my calories. I like that it shows other nutrients, too, and the website is pretty good. I always have my phone on me, so hopefully I can keep using it. I think if I can stick with that, I will be able to lose more weight. The instant feedback helps me.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

I am going to lose a little weight.

I mean, I am not fat but I am not stick skinny! I weigh 9 stone which is a bit worrying for my age(13)

When I was at the doctors, getting the flu needle I asked him about my weight and he said it was fine because I am not fat or anything, that it is just muscle

I need to exercise! I do no exercise at all, just a walk with the dog would be it lol.


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 16, 2010)

Just for the rest of us Americanized people...what is a stone in lbs or kg?:biggrin2:

*Beth*-I would be upset too...its one thing if they don't understand...its another if they just do it on purpose! My MIL knows I don't eat veal...not that I don't like it...I choose not to...so she sneaks it in meatballs, pasta, cutlets...she was mad as heck that I refused to serve it at our wedding...we served chicken parmigiana instead!

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone else done a weigh-in yet?
Wednesday is a weird day for a weigh-in...but that was the day I got tired of excuses as to why we couldn't start our diet yet! lol

Today was our one week weigh-in since we started our diet...I always like the first couple of weeks because it seems like the weight is flying off...then it slows down and you actually have to work at it.

*Starting weight*: 251.5lbs *Todays weight*: 240.5lbs
Total loss to date...11lbs!:biggrin2:
...and another 89lbs to go!

As thesad little Hubbyvoice in the shower asked me this morning..."Can we stop now?":biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2010)

haven't lost or gained lol

i have been doing terrible at eating healthy though.

going today to pick up some free weights and a work out video to start doing every day. and i really do want to start to eat healthy, just have had a lot of stuff going on the past few weeks that have kept me otherwise pre-occupied

btw GREAT job on the weight loss, that is amazing! and i know you will lose the rest!


----------



## degrassi (Jan 20, 2010)

Haven't weighed in lately. I need to buy a new scale, one thats digital.The one we have at home isn't acurate at all, I use it more as a guide to see if its moving up or down, not so much for the numbers. I got weighed at the doctors last month and i'm going again next month. I'll ask for those numbers. 

But I've been doing pretty good with the excercise. I lent my EA sports active Wii game to my brother at Xmas, so I've just been doing the tredmill. I"ve been doing it every 2-3 days for a min of 30 minutes, so that equals out to a couple times a week. I haven't gotten out to aquacise in a while as I haven't been feeling good and its easier to stay home and fit the tredmill in when I'm feeling up to it.

My jeans are definitely starting to fit better around the tummy area.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Just for the rest of us Americanized people...what is a stone in lbs or kg?:biggrin2:
> 
> *Beth*-I would be upset too...its one thing if they don't understand...its another if they just do it on purpose! My MIL knows I don't eat veal...not that I don't like it...I choose not to...so she sneaks it in meatballs, pasta, cutlets...she was mad as heck that I refused to serve it at our wedding...we served chicken parmigiana instead!
> 
> Danielle


Even though I never grew up with stones and feet and inches I have a rough idea that a stone is about 6.5 kg. But I guess it depends on the size of stone:biggrin2:


----------



## degrassi (Jan 20, 2010)

> Just for the rest of us Americanized people...what is a stone in lbs or kg?



1 stone is 14lbs and 14lbs is about 6.5kg(6.35kg)

The weird thing is in Canada we use metric(cm,kg) but we still used lbs and inches when talking about our height and weight. The doctors take it in cm and kg but will also convert it to tell us in lbs and feet/inches. Like if you ask someone how much they weigh here 99% will answer in lbs and I bet half won't even know their weight in kg, lol.


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 20, 2010)

lol

I always answer in lbs and inches...although I remember learning the metric system in school our family has always used imperial!
What REALLY threw me was when Zehrs switched to grams at the deli counter...now what was I supposed to do? lol I made hubby order our luncheon meats instead!:biggrin2: 

Danielle


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2010)

:bump



how is everyone doing? if ya'll are like me, then not so great at all. 

i ate at olive garden last night. . . i can't remember the last time i ate that much. bad katie.

so i am going to re-start everything. tomorrow is monday, so i will be working on it first thing when i wake up.

i am going to try the food diary thing. have it all planned out. what i want to eat for the day w/ serving sizes and cals, and what i end up eating for the day w/ serving sizes and cals.

a chart for a weekly weigh in.

ect.

because i am so OCD i think this will help me stay focused.

when i have it all planned out i will post a pic as an example of how i am setting up my fat diary. .. lol

because i am into art, it has to be pretty! lol

okay, off to shower and get ready for my day!

anyone lose lots of weight yet?


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been keeping a diet diary since we started last week...
It is a depressing experience. It has made merealize how poorly we have been eating.
I have been logging serving size, calories in...overall daily calories.
Our second weigh in is this Wednesday and so far we have stuck to our plan...I think the first week is the hardest...the second week is barginning with yourself over portion sizes and how awful a few extra calories could possibly be...hopefully week three will be easier!<fingers crossed>

Danielle


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, only about 7 pounds lost here- atleast that's better than nothing though. I'm DETERMINED this week to lose 2.8 lbs though-that's going to be a tough one but I know I can do it. 

On the rabbity side though I just checked the New Zealand Sweepstakes points this morning and we are 3rd for Whites in open!!! YEAH!! Time to celebrate.. though not w/ food.. lol!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm arriving late but, I'd like to lose at least a few pounds. I don't have much to lose, but I was on anti-biotics that required I eat a lot of heavy meals to prevent stomach upsets. Paired with not feeling good enough to exercise much, I put on a good 7-8lbs which I would like to lose. More importantly though, I've managed to become one of those thin/average but out of shape people, which I hate! I used to be so muscular with such great endurance, now I'm all pale and flabby and weak. So on top of losing fat, I want to put on muscle. This probably means a gain in weight since muscle weighs more than fat, but I think I'll be able to tell a good gain vs. a bad gain by the consistency of my gut, butt, and thighs! (lol) Ideally I want to lose fat and put on muscle before the summer so I will be in good condition to hike and kayak a'plenty.

So, good luck to everyone who is also working on getting in shape and shedding pounds.


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 26, 2010)

*RandomWiktor*-I hear ya about nasty meds...I finally had surgery this summer and was finally able to stop taking morphine after about 6 straight years...wow...does that stuff atttack your stomach! I had to keep food in my stomach constantly or I was horribly sick! My doctor put me on Nexium for 3 months and it seems to have helped alot! Its alot easier to feel healthy when you fon't feel sick all the time!

Welcome to the club!:bunnydance:

Our second weigh in is tomorrow...haven't lost as much weight this week as I'd hoped too...although I think I have been retaining water...oh hurrah...I increased our water consumption because I realized I was only drinking with meals! So less than 3 cups a day!:shock: Its only the beginning of our third week so it'll all work out...in the end!
Good luck to everyone else!

Danielle


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2010)

how is everyone doing?

i am ordering4 different workout vidoes from amazon this week, as i can never pick on out in the store. . . just to many options.

anyway, i am getting a bollywood dance one, a weight loss pilates one, a stepaerobics one, and a general cardio workout one.

i figured that will give me some variety and i won't get to sick of doing the same thing. i can pick my workout based on my mood!

anyway, i am off to bed. . . so far, i haven't really lost, but i haven't gained either so that is a good thing!


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 28, 2010)

We weighed in yesterday again...I started at 251 and am now 235...with a total of 5 lbs lost this week...Hubby started at 247 and is now at 229lbs!
On to week three!

I feel better...but now my pants fall down! lol :biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## degrassi (Jan 28, 2010)

Its been going well. I still need to go out and buy a scale to be able to keep track of the weight loss but i've been doing pretty good with exercising. I"ve been going on the treadmill every 2-3 days for at least 30mins and the past 2x uped it to 40mins. Still waiting for my brother to bring me back my EA sports active game so I can get started on that again. 

The diet has been going well too, except yesterday we ordered pizza and I had 4 slices :faint: It broke the diet and the no diary diet but was delicious! But I did 45mins on the treadmill last night to make up for it


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2010)

well, i ate at cracker barrel today. . . oopps! but i just can't resist their mac and cheese. . .

so to make up for it, i went and bought one of the workout videos that i wanted, so i could start tomorrow and not have to wait for it. i also bought some free weights to work with.

i got the Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred

http://www.amazon.com/Jillian-Michaels-30-Day-Shred/dp/B00127RAJY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1264731300&sr=1-2

i have heard some great things about this one, so i thought for 10 dollars i can give it a try. so starting tomorrow. . . i will be getting up early to do this before my morning shower.

i will update ya'll on how it is going. i might put it in before bed tonight to just watch the first level of it without working out. just to get a feel for it all


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2010)

all i can say is

wow

anyone that can't afford a gym membership and is short on time. spend the 10 dollars (i think it is down to 9 right now) at target and get this workout video. you will also need a set of free weights. i bought 2 3lb weights for $4 each. and they are worth it.

it is a 20 minutes hardcore workout. 

i am totally feeling it.

and jillian micheals talks you thru the whole thing. just when i was ready to stop and give up, she would say something like "work thru it, you know you can do it". it was like she was reading my mind.

i will lose this last 40 pounds. i am really going to try to do this every day. the 20 minutes honestly went by super fast.

off to make a protien shake and drink a gallon of water. . .

i should add that i am also planning on going for walks 3 days a week for a few miles once the snow is gone. that should really help me drop the pounds!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jan 29, 2010)

I started keeping a food diary after reading this thread and it was pretty obvious why I have been putting on weight even after the meds: too much snacking whilst on the computer & driving! 

When I get bored or indulge in something mindless, I chew. Not just on food. On plastic, fabric, you name it - it's a bad habbit! If I'm slightly hungry, I'll munch away a whole bag of pretzels or something of the like, without even knowing it. 

So, I'm going to arm myself with sugar free chewing gum for the car and some nice crunchy kale for the computer to keep from taking in a ton of unneeded empty calories.

I've also been better about getting the the gym regularly. I'm so excited; I can do over a half hour high intensity on the eliptical now, and have been able to up a lot of the weights I'm using in resistance training.

I haven't lost much poundage - only two pounds in the last week - but I can see less "flab" so at the very least I'm tightening up some loose muscle by working out. 

One minor slip-up. My boyfriend bought me my favorite soy ice-cream. What a disaster! Unfortunately I ate it with such zeal that my very sensitive, anti-biotic battered system couldn't handle it, so I can't say much of it stayed down. But oye vey, I need more self control in that area!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally went out and bought a scale. I've lost 20lbs since Jan '09, about 10lbs of those since about Dec. when I started exercising on a more regular basis :bunnydance:

I've also started keeping a food long online again. I use http://caloriecount.about.com/ I really like it since it has a large database of foods to choose from. Lots of brand names so its easy to find the exact food you ate and it has all the nutritional info already there. It also shows your calories in, calories burned for the day. So you can keep track of everything. I find it easier then using a journal as it keeps it organized and has charts/progress graphs, grades you on your diet choices,shows you all the nutritional info etc.


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2010)

i just joined the calorie count website valerie!

i like it cause i can send a quick text to a number and it tells me the cals in a serving.

totally awsome!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 2, 2010)

Oooh cool site. I wonder if it would work for me or not. I don't really eat a "normal" diet, so I'm wondering if it would have stuff like cooked teff grain, adzuki beans, jicama, etc. I might just join and find out!

Has anyone else been using nutritiondata.com? They have an awesome ammount of info on a stunning variety of foods.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 2, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Oooh cool site. I wonder if it would work for me or not. I don't really eat a "normal" diet, so I'm wondering if it would have stuff like cooked teff grain, adzuki beans, jicama, etc. I might just join and find out!
> 
> Has anyone else been using nutritiondata.com? They have an awesome ammount of info on a stunning variety of foods.


Yes it has all those foods in the data base, a couple different brands/versions too. Thats why I like this site the best, it has weird foods and TONS of different brands of each to choose from. I"ve tried a couple other sites too and didn't like them as much as I either had to pick general terms(ei "wheat bread") and they didn't provide all the nutritional data on the foods. 

With this website you can also enter your own nutritional info for certain foods and save them. So i've entered a few different recipes and now have them on file. Thats why I also like using the www.recipezaar.com/ website for recipes as every recipe has the nutrtional info already next to it.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 3, 2010)

Well today is the end of week three...
I only lost a half pound this week bringing my total to 17 lbs so far...

I honestly expectedmore than a half pound this week...
Oh well plenty more to go!

I also decided since I was going to miserable anyway that I would a) stop biting my nails b) stop taking my pain meds c) increase my exercise
So far I am sticking with them all...I have no outlet for stress anymore and may just explode...but I have nails!:biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

well another down fall

this time it came in the form of a box of glazed blueberry paczki

but getting on the scale today i am down 3.4 pounds from this past week!

and as i sit here typing this with one hand, and slurpping the blueberry filling out of my favorite polish pastries, i glance over to see the case for my jillian michaels workout video.

and it feels like she is glaring at me in a disrespectfull way and shouting "PUT THE PUCZKI DOWN"

i am taking the rest of these to work with me tomorrow, gotta get them out of the house.

okay, off to go workout. . . now that i just filled my tummy with sugar and fat. . .


----------



## degrassi (Feb 3, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Well today is the end of week three...
> I only lost a half pound this week bringing my total to 17 lbs so far...
> 
> I honestly expectedmore than a half pound this week...
> ...


You dont' want to loose too fast. 1-2lbs a week is what is usually recommended.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 3, 2010)

Wehaven't been eating weird or anything...although I did make hubby try meatless chicken...that didn't go over too well!:biggrin2:
I've been almost 100% sedentary for years...
So losing weight has been fast until now...
We've just been eating healthier (Iintensely dislikemost vegetables...) lol
We've been eating at least one salad a day, more moving around for me, keeping a log of how much and what we eat and smaller more reasonable portions...
I realized since my surgery whenever it was hubbys turn to make dinner he would take the easy way out and just buy fast food...same with me...not feeling good...order fast food...
l-a-z-y
Just eating healthy has made a difference...I just wish it were spring so I could get out and MOVE! Sitting inside because it is too icy is not making me a lovable or cuddly person right now...:grumpy:

M-O-O-D-Y...that is how I feel! Cranky and hungry(not for healthy food) 
I opened my email this morning and one of my recipe sites had sent me recipes for about 8 different types of brownies and lava cakes...ugh...puhleez!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 21, 2010)

ok so i got Slim shots and then after i do that i have hydroxy cut to help. I want to do these to jump start the weight loss and as soon as the warm weather gets here i will be able to get out walking, it is too dark and i have no sidewalks just dark country roads. I am starting tomorrow,lol wish me luck


----------



## Michaela (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a little late for New Year but I'm going to start trying to lose weight now. Lent just started so I've gone off all sweets and chocolate so it seems a good time. I'm going on holiday in the Summer and no way would I be comfortable in a bikini right now, but I don't want to crash diet just before I go!

I don't need to lose a _huge_ amount, for now I'll aim to get down to 50kg/110 lb. I'm only 5'4 that's a good weight I think. I hate my thighs, easily the biggest issue, what exercise is good for toning up thighs? 

I know right now my diet is very poor. I skip breakfast, eat a lot of crap at school, and usually have rice or pasta for dinner. I never eat veggies, I don't like them. I drink far too much tea, not that bad but I fill it with sugar so I need to cut that out. And I need to stop binge drinking, that's definitely making everything worse. 

I tried to sign on on that site posted a few pages back but it seems to be down so I'll try later again.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 22, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew*-We have been using the Hydroxycut...it does seem to help with the cravings at the beginning of a diet!

*Michaela*-I miss my tea! I used to drink tons of it with cream and loads of sugar...but I swore it off for a while....I still have a small one now and again but no more 2-3 a day.
I hate veggies too...I have been eating alot more lately...I just hide them better! 
Or if I have to eat a salad...I'll eat a Caesar...you can hide almost any kind of veg in that much garlic! :biggrin2:

I haven't checked in lately...hubby is down to 224lbs and I am down to 227lbs from 251. We weigh in again on Wednesday...I will be so happy when I finally break into the 100's again!:biggrin2:


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2010)

wow Danielle! you are doing great!

i have been nothing but sick the past few weeks. so i haven't been watching what i have been eating and i haven't been working out (bad sinus infection with massive vertigo, working out simply hasn't been an option).

i did gain about 5 pounds, but i have taken that back off.

my goal is to drop about 15 to 20 pounds by mid to late summer, and get toned up so i can wear a bikini to the beach (have never done this before). it is a long shot, but i think i can do it.

i am getting a pedometer this week so i can see on average how much i am walking, then i will base that information on how much walking i do out of work (would like to start taking walks once the weather is better), am saving up for a bike to take on trails this summer, going to spend the next 4 days doing a general food diary and NOT changing my eating habits, then work on how much i need to cut back, and were my sore points are. going to start drinking a full 8 glasses of water a day, and do a detox just to clean my system out.

and i will start doing the 30 day shred again. . . in a few days. trying to make sure i am back to 100% health before killing myself by working out lol!

time to get back on the ball with this.

maybe i will start to join in on your weekly weigh in Danielle, on Wednesdays. that might keep me more motivated.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

I am joining in.  One thing that helped me was keeping a food diary. Writing it down made me think about each thing that I was eating, because I knew I'd have to record it. 

I have to do low-fat, low-cholesterol, high fiber for my diet (doctor ordered)

so...off we go!

I'm going to make a food diary thread in LYHD. Please please please join me in posting in it. If I know people are looking at it, I'll definitely watch what I put in my mouth!


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 22, 2010)

We are using a food diary too...it does make you stop and think. 
I had to re-think the way I was cooking food too...we tend to use more than a small amount of olive oil when we cook...
I had to start thinking of different ways to prepare meals that made them tasty...but had less fats, oils and junk in them.

Ugh and and as much as I HATE to say it...I actually don't mind veggies that much. It just depends how they are prepared!:grumpy::biggrin2:

*Katt*-the more the merrier!:biggrin2: I try to weigh in every Wednesday morning!

It drives me nuts watching hubby lose weight...he loses weight all over so it looks like more weight loss than it actually is! My legs and face lost weight first...:grumpy:not what I was aiming for! Sheesh!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

EEWWWWW I had a slim shot and i have to say it was wierd and gross,lol. I am going to post my weight as soon as i get my moms scale over to my house,lol. I weigh around 180-183 and i am 5'4 so i would like to get down to 145-150. I think that would look good on me. Let hope these slim shots start to taste better,lol. Today was day one and i want to get on the scale to see if i am at my goal weight cause i hate watching what i eat,lol. My hubby is sick with some throwing up thing so i have upped my vitamins and i am p raying that i dont get it.

Danielle wtg, you are doing great!!!! Everyone should get a picture of when we first start and then when we get down in weight we can keep posting pics!!!!!!


I weigh about 180-183, i wear a size 16 pants (sometimes i can get into a 14, ha ha if they are stretch material,lol)


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 22, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew*-LOL
So the slim shots taste pretty bad?:biggrin2:

I was thinking of taking a pic at the start...then I decided I would just skim through the pics we already had... Don't need anymore of those pics thanks! LOL

I was wearing a size 18 pants...the problem is I'm almost 6 feet tall...so the larger the waistband...the more my ankles hang out! lol Apparently if you are heavy you aren't supposed to have long legs! I am still wearing my size 18 pants...gravity keeps trying to take them but I refuse to buy anymore clothes right now...lol I want to wait till I can justify a whole bunch! Besides I still have all my size 10-12 clothes...I was saving them just in case...lol
I have only guaranteed that I will stay on the diet till the May long weekend...we have been eating chicken, turkey and fish for the most part...not too much in red meats. But once the BBQ season starts...I make no guarantees. I would like to think if we can stay on the diet till then it will be more of a lifestyle change by then and we can maintain what we have already lost!<<fingers crossed>>
But I do so LOVE BBQing! :biggrin2:


*AND* My MIL has fnally gotten the HINT! inkbouce:
We haven't gone over for dinner since the last time...even with our portions cut back we ate WAY too many calories! :grumpy: With small portions we still ended up with over 4000 calories...makes me wonder how much we were eating before when we would stuff our faces!:grumpy:
She called this weekend past and asked if we would come back for dinner andasked if we done our diet yet...I told her no we weren't done and if she wanted us to come for dinner we would bring our own with us...it actually worked quite well...she thought we were starving our selves...but we showed up with Caesar salad, broiled turkey breast with cooked bell peppers...and low fat yogurt for dessert.
She was surprised. She thought we were eating next to nothing!:biggrin2:

We still had to argue over chocolates after dinner...but round one goes to us!:biggrin2:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a bit frustrated because I haven't been able to get to the gym as much as desired lately - just SWAMPED with school work and pet sits, not to mention plenty of bad weather making the roads too unsafe to risk a drive out to the gym. But, last time I went, I was able to up the resistance on the eliptical machine by two, go for 30 min on my normal speed, AND go at maximum speed for 5 minutes. So I'm pretty excited by that improvement, seeing as when I started I could handle maybe 10 min of moderate intensity on a low resistance.

Of course, everyone and their mother decided to send me restaurant gift cards as a congratulations on the engagement. However, I find that virtually any restaurant has some reasonably healthy options as long as you resist the temptation to eat the junk. Lots of steamed veggies, rice and beans, etc. on my plate when we go out to eat!

I admit I was a little naughty lately - too much indulging in quick junk food due to my busy schedule - but I'm back on track and have lost another couple of pounds. I believe I've lost 7lbs overall, which means I'm only a few pounds away from my goal of losing 10lbs. I think I have more actual FAT than that to work off though; I want to build more muscle weight and lose more fat weight until I'm a more appropriate body condition.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

ha ha Danielle. Glad you won round one,lol. the slim shots wouldnt be so bad if i would stop belching and tasting them, eewwwwww. They just have an oil type taste. the hubby said mix it with your yogurt, but my reasoning to not doing that is , if it taste bad a s hot is over and done with quick if i put it in my yogurt and it is horrible then my WHOLE yogurt is going to taste bad,lol, it takes longer to eat yogurt then to do a shot,lol

i love BBQ'ing too!!!!!! meat comes out great on the grill,lol. ok enough about food i am going to get hungry.

Does anyone know if trail mix is good. i bought a trail mix that has cashews, almonds, raisins and of course m&m's in it. I have heard that almonds are good at staving off hunger but is it ok to eat all the nuts in it?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

hey i just thought of something cruel, i should be really skinny i have four kids and three rabbits,lol. Everytime you come out with any kind of food the kids always want a piece, divide what you have into 5 pieces and i should barely have any food for myself, then the buns, when i came out with a banana today they were all going nuts so i had to give them each a piece and then the kids want some so what is left for me?!?!?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## degrassi (Feb 22, 2010)

> Does anyone know if trail mix is good. i bought a trail mix that has cashews, almonds, raisins and of course m&m's in it. I have heard that almonds are good at staving off hunger but is it ok to eat all the nuts in it?



Trail mix can be ok but nuts are its loaded with calories, so keep the portions *small*. I think a portion of nuts is around 1 oz and that has 1-2 hundred calories. Also watch out for salt intake if you are eating salted nuts.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2010)

I suggest a home-made trailmix if you're on a diet; most commercial ones are loaded with milk chocolate, salt, refined carbs, and of course SUGAR. A lot of dried fruit, granola, etc. has added sugar. 

That being said, a home made trailmix can be a great source of protein, fiber, and fruit if you're on the run and need a high-energy, low bulk food. Raw almonds, pumpkin seeds, pine nuts, etc. are great sources of healthy fats and oils, plus protein. Just be sure to eat in moderation; they're high in calories!

Unsweeted and unsulfered dehydrated fruit can be an easier way to meet your fruit needs than lugging around a cooler full of fresh fruit. However, I suggest selecting for your mix the "powerhouse" fruits rather than things like raisins and apples, which are a lot of sugar but not a lot of anything else; goji berries, cranberries, mango, papaya, acai berry, etc. 

If you prefer something crunchy over chewy, the "Just (Insert Fruit/Veg here)" brand of dried fruit is freeze dried rather than dehydrated, making it nice and crispy. I buy the "Just Organic Peas" and munch on them in lieu of pretzels and chips.

Finally, while many trail mixes have pretzels, cereal, etc. I suggest avoiding refined carb sources like this, esp while dieting. If you MUST have some crispy, carby things in there, I would suggest something rice based, as it tends to be lower calorie and more nutritious than wheat based foods. 

Oh, and of course, if you're going to have chocolate in general (chocolate CAN be healthy in moderation), M&Ms aren't the way to go  High % coco dark chocolate has many healthy benefits in moderation, but sugary candy-coated milk chocolate has none.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

ren you are killing me with no m&m's lol.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 24, 2010)

Good Morning!:biggrin2:
It's Wednesday again!

This mornings weigh in: me at 226lbs...and hubby at 222lbs...

Weight loss to date:
-25.5lbs for me
-25lbs for hubby
*still waiting to cross back into the 100's again...:bunnydance:

I really find it irritating that hubby loses weight all over...I lost weight first in my legs...then my butt fell off...I am proud he is sticking to his diet...albeit LOUDLY...but sticking just the same...he looks like the paperbag princess...all his clothes are HUGE on him now!

How is everyone else doing so far??


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 24, 2010)

way to go Danielle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I havent weighed myself yet, but we are all sick here, my and the kids have been getting sick all night long and i feel like crap right now, so i will get back into watching what i am eating in a day or so once i am feeling back on track


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2010)

Thought I'd revive this thread again...

Is ANYONE still out there?
Sticking to their plan!?

Ah...come on! I've been hungry since January!:cry2
Anyone?

Danielle


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 16, 2010)

i wound up getting a stomach bug and then not getting back into it,lol


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2010)

I decided that a bigger goal for me to get past first is the smoking thing. And I am almost completely done smoking (I am thinking maybe another week at the most, as right now I am down to about 1 a day when I work, none when I don't work).

But it is KILLING me, because even eating healthy I have gained about 13 pounds in the process of quitting. And it is really bothering me.

So I hope to start to really work more at it once I stop smoking. But I am eating healthier in the meantime. Lots of veggies and fruit.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I have fallen off the horse. I have had a crazy week. I started drinking tea again and not doing good time to get back on.


----------



## degrassi (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been sticking to my plan. I've been attending a pain clinic/rehab program so I"ve been exercising a lot more. I started in Feb with 2x/week and then april is 3x/week, may will be 4x/week and June is 5x/week. So hopefully by the summer i'm going to be fit and feeling better. So far its helped a LOT with my pain(headaches & backpain) and i've been feeling over all better(less tired, much more energy, less achy, sleep better). They have me doing 25mins on the treadmill, 20mins on the bike, stretches and some strengthening exercises. At first it sucked, after doing it I hurt all over and felt like crap. But after a few weeks I started feeling better and now I actually like doing it because I feel better after it. 

I already eat healthy so the diet thing hasn't been too much of an issue(except gummy and sour candies!!!). But last week I started on a totally gluten free diet to see if it would help my stomach issues. It hasn't been too bad. Gluten free products sure have come a long way in the taste and texture department then when I did it 5 years ago,lol. 

I haven't lost much more weight, I'm still down 25-30lbs from Jan '09, but I've noticed a reduction in inches. My clothes fit much better and I've gone down 2 belt sizes! I also had to take out on of the links in my watch as it was too loose now, lol. 

OK so some things i've learned that might help some of you guys that are struggling. 
- Schedule it and stick to it! If I dont' schedule in my exercise times I don't do them. You can't use lack of time as an excuse either. Everyone can schedule 20-30mins of exercise time a day. If you have time to watch tv, you have time to exercise. Do both at the same time. Don't skip it just because you dont' want to. If you start getting into the habit of doing it on a regular basis it becomes easier. 

- Find an exercise you like doing or do something you like while you exercise. When I'm on the treadmill I either watch my favorite tv show or listen to music. Or when I'm on the bike, I play my xbox or a game on my ipod or read. If you keep your mind distracted it doesn't seem as long and boring. Playing some of the exercise games on the wii is also great. I use EA sports active and like it. 

-As for the diet, don't have any "bad" foods in the house. If you dont' have anything unhealthy to tempt you, you can't eat it. Keep healthy snacks around so when you get hungry they are there and ready. Or if you want "treat" foods like icecream but those icecream bars that are portioned out into 90-120cal bars, or the other snack foods that come in calorie portioned packages. It will give you the treat but in a "healthier" quantity. I like the "skinny cow" or Dove's 120 cal fudge bars. 

- Plan your meals ahead of time. This one is HUGE for me. I find that when I dont' have anything planned out, its late and i'm hungry is when I end up making bad food choices. I plan the night before what i'm going to make and have it ready(thawing etc) for that night. I also am a big fan of making freezer meals. Once every month or 2 I make big batches of meals for the freezer. That way there is less actual daily cooking involved and I can make everything healthy instead of pre packages meals. I also prep all my veggies as soon as I buy them. I clean all the veggies and have them cut up. That way they are ready for lunches or snacks when i'm hungry. 

- Dont' diet!!! You need to change your diet but that doens't mean going on a diet and being hungry. If you are eating a healthy diet you will be very full as its a LOT of food to eat each day. If you are eating 7-10 fruits and veg, and 5-10 whole grain products you won't be hungry at all. If you are hungry or starving yourself you won't stick to your "diet". Its a lifestyle change, not a starvation diet. 

Anyhoo, Just thought i'd try to help. At first it seemed like a lot of work to change but now that its been a few months of me doing it, it really wasn't too bad. You just have to make the commitment to yourself that you want to change your lifestyle. It sucks at the beginning but if you stick to it after a few weeks its totally worth it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm down 11 pounds since the beginning of March...


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 17, 2010)

Hubby and I have been sticking to our diet!

We started off really strict and have branched out to include other foods!
I HATE HATE HATE veggies...always have but finally I have started to develop a taste for them! lol 4 months into our diet I'd have gone berzerk by now if I hadn't! 

I have gotten to the point now that I can keep icecream in the fridge without doing a late night ninja sneak attack on it!  

So we started out with hubby at 247 pounds and me at (gulp:scared 251 pounds...
Hubby is at 214 pounds and I am at 215 pounds to date.
So a total loss of33 pounds for hubby since January and I have lost 36 pounds so far.

We went through a period where we kind of plateaued and didn't lose much more than a half pound here and there...but finally broke through this week and are continuing! 

Hubby has finally stopped crying about the "lack" of food...(lack refers to the inability to help ones self to seconds or thirds)...and I have been buying healthier foods and things we wouldn't usually eat like bulgar and quinoa! lol I don't use oil or butter anymore...we use almost no sugar except in our morning coffee or tea...we eat mostly chicken and fish with the odd steak to keep hubby tummies happy! I have finally converted him to chicken sausage instead of his parents home made pork sausage! His mom calls every week to see if we are still dieting...she almost seems like she is going to cry at times! lol 

So we are still plugging along...slowly slowly...but getting there!

Danielle


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I have lost 27 pounds sense the twins where 3 months old. 

I cant afford to eat great so we make due.

I am only on water no coffee nothing to and try at least exercise on a bike or a walk on the beach 4 to 6 times a week. 


I need to get on a routine of some sort soon


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 18, 2010)

Still sticking to it, my fiancee decided it would be good to dig out the old mountain bikes and do some cycling, thing he forgot is they've been collecting dust for years and whenever he last used his bike, he had a puncture and someone put the back tire on the wrong way round, this of course needed sorting which has resulted in the past 2 days being spent trying to fix it lol! It is now finally sorted and we are hoping to go for our first ride tomorrow, but not as far as we first thought we were going to go as, just a few laps round the garden reminded us that we hadn't done this in a while as, our thighs and butts were killing us lol!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Me too!! 

I lost 2 stone between April last Year and August, for holiday, and was my ideal weight of 8stone. 
Then Christmas hit, along with a 48 box of mars bars from my sister's boyfriend, and I've put on a stone and a half, and I am finding it so hard to lose it.

I love love love food. Any food. Which is my total downfall.

So right now I want to lose a stone at least.

I don't have enough money to go to my local gym (it's Â£90 for three months), so I go running with my dogs, fast walking, and at-home exercise DVD's.
And uber calorie cutting 

ETS- I am only 5ft1 btw, so me being 9 and a half stone is not great (for those of you thinking I'm a stupid girl who thinks she needs to lose weight- cos i do  )

Jen


----------

